# OZ Superturismo - dirt cheap



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey,
As I was looking for 225/40 R18 falken tyres, I came across an add with OZ Superturismo's and Falken Ziex ZE 912 tyres (6mm left of thread). Basically, I could buy the whole lot for 500$.

But I have a question and a request:
-Is it safe to use used falkens? And what were they like when they were new?
-could someone post a pic with TT on Superturismos?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/11116533325" title="03092008080hr4 by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5514/11116533325_04a835346a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="03092008080hr4"></a>

These are 19". I like the look.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

FatAce said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/11116533325" title="03092008080hr4 by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5514/11116533325_04a835346a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="03092008080hr4"></a>
> 
> These are 19". I like the look.


Thanks, that's exactly what I've been looking for. I think black wheels are going to suit silver car even better


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Used tires are ok to use as long as the tread isn't too worn down:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Superturismos are my total favorite, straight-up tarmac rally look :thumbup: I want a set of 17s soooo bad.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Used tires are ok to use as long as the tread isn't too worn down:thumbup:


OP, also make sure they're not dry and cracking. Tires could be brand new, but if they've been sitting for too long, they'll be like hockey pucks


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to see them on Tuesday (seller is about 150km away). He said he only covered about 1000km (600miles) on these tires, and they were mounted on a subaru. Judging by his other adverts, he was probably tracking his car. Is it possible for tires to "overheat" and loose their grip efficiency?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not that I know of....just post a pic when you get them and we will go from there:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Bago47 said:


> I'm going to see them on Tuesday (seller is about 150km away). He said he only covered about 1000km (600miles) on these tires, and they were mounted on a subaru. Judging by his other adverts, he was probably tracking his car. Is it possible for tires to "overheat" and loose their grip efficiency?


Not really. They can overheat with too high of tire pressure and "grease up" loosing some traction. When this happens, I normally take a couple cool down laps, then pit an rotate the tires. Typically it is the fronts that take the abuse at a track. Age is the worst enemy of tires as they dry out.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

My experience of going from 17x7.5 OEM ET32 6 spokes (winter bridgestone blizzak 215/45 17) to power coated OZ Superturismo GT 18x8 ET35 (summer falken ziex 912 225/40 18):

There's no change in ride comfort and I can't comment on handling as I didn't push the car hard and it's been dry with 8°C. For now, I could probably traction is the same.
There are 2 mayor differences: OZs sit more flush with the both front and rear arch. Rear wheels, though, look like they've got more camber (car lowered 25mm front, 40-45mm rear). I hope this won't make them wear any faster.

Some pics with shaky hands, will get better ones in a few days:

4 wheels DO fit in a TT 


A dent, caused by OEM TT lift:


Time to decide which paint for calipers:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't really like all black wheels, it's hides a lot of the design. Did you try picking up the car by the rocker panel? How did the oem lift dent it?


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

i love mine!


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

@Dent question
I jacked it properly, but once it was in the air it started slipping suddenly (I did this at least 10 times before, and this was my first time for this to happen). Well, I have to replace the side skirt anyways, as it has a bit of corrosion.

@TT pic with superturismos
These really look great, I may go for a bit lighter shade of gray... silver is not really for me, and black is just too dark.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> I may go for a bit lighter shade of gray... silver is not really for me, and black is just too dark.


Gunmetal is a good choice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed with the color idea. Not a fan of black because the wheels get lost in the wells. And complimenting color is a good choice


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

A quick update:
Wheels alone, without rubber should weigh about 11.4kg (OEM 13.4kg). I weighed them today, and with 225/40 R18 Falken Ziex ZE-912 they are at about 22.4kg, while OEM with 215/45 R17 Bridgestone Blizzak weigh about 23.1kg... 

So rims are about 2kg lighter, while tyre is about 1.3kg heavier (11kg vs 9.7kg)... Could that be due to the fact that bridgestone is a premium brand?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> A quick update:
> Wheels alone, without rubber should weigh about 11.4kg (OEM 13.4kg). I weighed them today, and with 225/40 R18 Falken Ziex ZE-912 they are at about 22.4kg, while OEM with 215/45 R17 Bridgestone Blizzak weigh about 23.1kg...
> 
> So rims are about 2kg lighter, while tyre is about 1.3kg heavier (11kg vs 9.7kg)... Could that be due to the fact that bridgestone is a premium brand?


No, it's because there is more rubber...


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> No, it's because there is more rubber...


I understand, but then it should be 1/18 heavier (0.5kg), not 1.3kg...


----------

